# So what does your wife think?



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

For those of you who are married, does your wife support your...um...hobby of cigar smoking? My wife is quite supportive, though she does worry about things like mouth and throat cancer (though I don't inhale and I smoke slowly because I like to savor...) so she gets a bit concerned about how frequently I smoke cigars. How does your wife react? Worry? Concern? Support? Give and take...does she have her own "hobby" in exchange? What's your experience?


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

So far mine is cool about it. She doesn't care for how much I spend on them but for the most part is she supportive. She's pregnant right now but said she wants to try one after she delivers. Cigar smoking is actually one of my 'cheaper' hobbies...


----------



## Nate G (Sep 23, 2010)

My wife is always very supportive. I keep my own spending in check because she's still in school so I'm the sole income. (Bummer!)

Her only concern, is that I smoked cigarettes for 10 years and was finally able to kick the habit January of this year, and she doesn't want this to become a dependecy like that had. 

Quite frankly, I have the same concern as she does. I'm trying to learn how to enjoy smoking cigars, without having "nic fits" if I don't.


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

not married, but my girlfriend doesn't mind for the most part. I keep it to just a few a month on weekends. I do have to go through the whole brushed teeth, mouthwash, shower and chew gum to get the smell away... she says she doesn't care but I'm pretty sure she appreciates it anyways.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

my wife actually likes the smell but she doesnt like me spending the money. so i told her to stop spending 90 dollars on jeans and i would stop spending so much on cigars, she said heres your credit card back and now i have my first opus order


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tash smokes mine with me so I'm all set. We spend our own money on our hobbies & never question the other about it. She has taken a liking to the monte's though so must be time for her own humi methinks. LMAO. :thumb:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*I've been smoking cigars for so long that I've already been thru one wife and the one I should have married tolerates it. She knows it's part of my existence and I like it so her pet peeve is how much I spend. I took care of that by getting a part time consulting job and now she's got nothing to say about how much I spend. I pretty much have bought as much as I can,,3000 cigars is enough and when I get thru those then we'll see how much more I buy. I understand the risks and our better halves pretty much read the papers too so you can't give them too much of a hard time for that...they care and that's better than them not caring. I'm careful not to inhale and for as long as I've been smoking you'd think something was going to go south but I guess I'm one of the lucky ones like others who are able to tolerate the cigar without having health problems. Fingers and toes crossed on that one!!!*


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Mine Just worries about how much I am spending on the sticks rather than wasting it on Jewlery etc...

Now about my beer drinking she has other ideas.


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

My wife doesn't really like it but she doesn't really say anything about it. And i don't push it, which ends up for the better i think. Smoke less spend less


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

My girlfriend who ive been living with for almost 2 years now likes them for more reasons than not, our convo went like this (when i got my first humidor)

girlfriend: "Well, do you like it?"

me: "Of course i do!"

girlfriend: "Then why would i not let you?"

me: "not sure"

her: "At least some of them smell good *as she points to the maduro side of my clear tubodor*"

Me: 



as for the money part, we pay for our own things. our money is separate. She doesn't have a lot of it (being a student) and im relatively well off for my age (20)

I smoke cigars (and have spent a little bit on it, and know i will spend a lot in the future) and she buys lots of books (shes a linguistics/history double major with minor in anthropology), they're how we relax and enjoy ourselves. not a big difference in my book there.


If your wife/girlfriend/husband (for the few girls lurking on this forum ) if they dont like that you smoke cigars, thats fine. but if they "give you shit for it" honestly a lot of people will say "well thats what its like having a wife" or whatever, but i think thats BS. id never call someone out on something i didnt approve of unless if affected me negatively and directly. If you smoke so many cigars that you dont pay the electric bill and you're smoking by candlelight - there might be an issue, but until you reach that point - i say let people enjoy what makes em' happy, especially if you love them

^ show that to your wife next time she says you dont appreciate her or something then bitches about you smoking cigars XD


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Wife doesn't really care for it. But leaves me alone because she knows it wouldn't do any good to say anything. LOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> Wife doesn't really care for it. But leaves me alone because she knows it wouldn't do any good to say anything. LOL







LMAO! :boink::yo:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO! :boink::yo:


Someone has to much time on his hands.......:lol:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Someone has to much time on his hands.......:lol:


What? That took 15 seconds to type & 3 minutes to refresh! LOL


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

My wife doesn't have a problem with cigars. She has her flavored cigarellos and we enjoy our cigars together.


----------



## Swenny69 (May 31, 2010)

Mine used to bitch at me but she stopped a while back. She's realized how much I enjoy it and how much of a stress release it is for me.

We've had some people we know get caught in affairs, and some others who have gone down to drugs and alcohol. I think all in all, she's figured out that cigars are a good thing for me and a pretty benign habit to develop.

It also helps that I've learned to control my cigar expenses a little.


----------



## Brewer_Bob (Sep 10, 2010)

My wife has a VERY sensitive nose. The smell of tobacco smoke makes her physically ill. But I smoked cigars before we met and she has never tried to change me. Now, I only smoke about twice a week and there is a whole ritual I have to go through after smoking: immediately putting smoky clothes in the wash and immediately taking a shower, scrubbing hands and brushing teeth. And even after all of that she tends to keep her distance for awhile. 

So I wouldn’t say she likes my hobby, but she is tolerant of it and it makes her happy to see me happy. I think she prefers my home brewing hobby more, though.


----------



## Swenny69 (May 31, 2010)

Brewer_Bob said:


> My wife has a VERY sensitive nose. The smell of tobacco smoke makes her physically ill. But I smoked cigars before we met and she has never tried to change me. Now, I only smoke about twice a week and there is a whole ritual I have to go through after smoking: immediately putting smoky clothes in the wash and immediately taking a shower, scrubbing hands and brushing teeth. And even after all of that she tends to keep her distance for awhile.
> 
> So I wouldn't say she likes my hobby, but she is tolerant of it and it makes her happy to see me happy. I think she prefers my home brewing hobby more, though.


Home brewer here too - mine is actually more tolerant of cigars than home brewing for some reason.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

No worries on the money or time just the potential health issues. Oh and she doesn't like the smell but tolerates it


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

My wife is supportive but probably wouldn't be so much if she new the amount of money invested.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

To answer your question--wife supports me in everything I do as I do her. I guess I've got a keeper!

Your going to die some day --might as well be with a cigar in your mouth...


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

My wife gave me a bit of grief when I first started up. I think I've worn her down now to where she doesn't say anything because its not going to stop me from doing something I enjoy.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> No worries on the money or time just the potential health issues. Oh and she doesn't like the smell but tolerates it


I'm pretty much here

Can't win them all I guess


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

To quote SWMBO, "as long as your honey-do list doesn't get any longer, I don't care what you do" :argue:........ and the fact that she likes to have her nightly cigarette helps also:biggrin:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Great thoughts, all. It's really interesting to hear about everyone's experiences with this. And sorry I left the girlfriends out (and husbands/boyfriends since there surely is the occasional woman on here). Unintentional...

My wife is an ex-cigarette smoker and I've tried sharing cigars with her but she just can't get the whole "puffing" thing down. She's really trying though and I gotta give her props for that! She will enjoy the occasional cigarette though and justifies it because I enjoy a good cigar. We both pretty much let the other enjoy themselves; it is relaxing and my philosophy is that as long as it doesn't rule you and you are enjoying it, leave it alone. Y'all are right; it's such a relaxing thing, I think it only beneficial for our significant others. Gives us time to recharge for the non-relaxing times.

Oh, and for those of you who's significant others pretty much just tolerate it, well thank God for that. Tolerance is better than opposition so that's worth something too. I like what Gary (Cigary) said. It's great to have them concerned for us. I'd much rather have my wife caring about my health (and other things) than not! Good on 'em for that...

Shout out to you home-brewers! Love the home brew. Haven't gotten into it myself (I don't need another hobby to spend too much money on...yet...) but have a few friends that do. I have a workshop in the basement just begging to be used for the crafting and storage of some good home brew. I even have an old working stove down there. It's just a matter of time...


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

My wife is very supportive, she even picks me up a PAM 64 or Liga Privada or LFD from the B&M at the mall when she goes. And since she gets the same email that I do from the B&M when Opus come in, she generally goes in and gets them before I can even get the chance. She'd probably smoke them with me if she could, but she's on a medication that will not work properly if nicotine is in her system, for that reason I smoke outdoors nearly all the time. Even with this fact, she'll still tell me it's ok if I smoke inside if she knows I want one and it's rainy or really cold out. She's a keeper.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I usually smoke out in the shop...but the other day I sneaked a smoke right under her nose in the house. She never even noticed! Ha! The next morning,she did ask why the living room had a cigar odor. I had forgot to dump the ash tray. Bagged. Actually,she seems to not care. It sure smells better than her 6 cats....


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

First off, I'm not married (but might as well be). My Fiance doesn't mind my hobby. She buys me accessories and gift certificates every now and then. The will sit with me out on the carport and read a book while I smoke a cigar. She enjoys the aroma of them. She don't allow me to smoke in the house, inwhich I don't mind. I am building a shed in the back yard for storage and a mini-mancave. Then I can smoke in there in the climate controlled area. As long as the bills are paid on time and the lights and water are on, she don't mind me buying some smokes. But bills get paid first in my house. 

But all and all, she is cool with me and my cigars.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All: I hope you are well.

My wife is pretty supportive of my new hobby. She even sits outside with me and we talk while having a cigar. 

Best regards, tony


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

i'm not going to lie... my wife cant stand it!!! she hates the smell, smoke and the lingering smell on my clothes and breath... but with that being said, she respects my hobby and knows that i enjoy it. she gets a kick out of me checking my humi every couple of hours and being on puff the rest of my spare time.As far as the money... she has hers and i have mine. as long as the bills are payed we have a dont ask dont tell policy and that seems to work just fine...oh and another thing never, ever smoke in the house, that would be the end of my hobby for sure!!!! and to be honest i understand where she is coming from and i respect that. And old wise man (my father) once told me- son, pick and choose your battles wisely!! best piece of marriage advice i could of ever of gotten.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

My girlfriend supports my hobby in every way, she will even partake herself every once in a while.

She'll enjoy an Oliva Serie G Maduro every couple weeks or so, so I make sure to pick her up a couple of 5 packs every now and then. She's also smoked an Acid or two that she has enjoyed and some flavored cigarillos. She smokes cigarettes every couple days as well.

She's even picked up a PAM 64 for my birthday, along with a couple other cigars for me. She even brought back some CCs from her latest trip to Germany :tu

I'll say that I've found a keeper! :biggrin:


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

My wife supports pretty much everything I do, pushed me to buy the bike a few weeks ago because I looked so happy, even though money is tight, stops off at the local B&M's to see if anything is on sale, she even watches Monster and Joe's Jam and texts me if I'm out when she sees something she thinks I'd like.

She used to join me and puff on whatever I was smoking a few times, but shifted away as I got into the heavier things (she's not a big fan of Onyx or Cain, my recent ventures). She's got her own humi now with tins of 4x38's, some CAO flavors, strawberry swishers, etc.

Definitely a keeper, 11 years this past April and short of one or two stupid ideas that I thanked her for stopping me from doing later, she's supported whatever I've been into.

Trip


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Been married twice divorced twice neither wife cared for it. I do date a women that i actually enjoy cigars with. I actually knew her years ago we were reintroduced through a mutual acquaintance. She was bragging about how she bought these great Cubans in the Bahamas. She thought they were a steal at $35 dollars a piece. They were in a Ziploc bag on top of her Piano. We were drinking and she offered me one. I politely refused they were fakes of course. HDM Pyramids EL'S from 06 to bad they were only made in 03. Anyways next time out i bought some cigars. We continue to enjoy each others company. Great conversation meals booze cigars. You think i would be in love shes a keeper. Odd i am not atracted to her in that way. I date someone else that i am very attracted to. We have a great romance but she hates cigars WTF?:noidea:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine is not a fan
and
If she knew how much $$$ I had into it, she would shoot me.
But
She did just buy me a box of Sir Winstons for my upcomming birthday


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

just as long as 
1) I don't spend over $150 per month on cigar+accessories
2) the smoke doesn't make her clothes stink
then I'm good

other then that she's qutie supportive. for example last night I had to take a dump while smoking a torpedo... she kindly offered to hold it for me and stole a few puffs


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

Supportive in the "I won't harrass you too badly, but don't tell me how much you just spend burning that stinky thing". Worries a little about health risks, but I've shown her the statistics that support smoking 1 or fewer a day is hardly significant. I do smoke outdoors, and practice good oral hygiene.


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

My wife is usually pretty cool---but if I am smoking a lot more than normal---she offer up a concern.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

My wife truly hates it with a passion and gets extremely angry when I go outside for a smoke. In fact, I do not smoke when she's home, because the knowledge of what awaits when I go back inside robs the cigar of all pleasure. 

I need to find her some hobbies that get her out of the house.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Last night my wife asked me how many cigars I had, and how much I thought I paid for them all.... Her response to my answer was "WHAT?!?!"

But yes, she is supportive. We budget our money every month, which includes a certain amount going to each of us to spend "on whatever we want."


----------



## CigarDisciple (Jul 12, 2009)

My wife is supportive for the most part. She says she likes the smell of my cigars and actually let's me smoke at home and doesn't mind if I want to go to JR's in Selma to smoke. Cost concerns her and I am having a cigar embargo at present, but it is about to be lifted, Birthday is 
Wednesday. :biggrin:


----------



## miken1967 (Aug 30, 2010)

I guess I am lucky. The only issue I have with my wife is if I am not willing to share one with her. :wink:


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Oh, and for those of you who's significant others pretty much just tolerate it, well thank God for that. Tolerance is better than opposition so that's worth something too. I like what Gary (Cigary) said. It's great to have them concerned for us. I'd much rather have my wife caring about my health (and other things) than not! Good on 'em for that...


Agreed I don't mind having the tolerating type. It is actually supportive when I'm on the porch on a saturday night and she's in front of the TV


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

My wife bought me my first "real" cigar, and I joke that she has regretted that decision every since... but the truth is, she is completely supportive. I smoke in the house (we dont have kids or anything) and she usually will take at least one puff off of whatever I'm smoking (unless its spicy, she HATES the spice..  ). 

Money has been tight lately so I'm careful, but she is an accountant, and takes care of our bills, so she knows to the penny what we spend on stuff. All she ever said about it was to make a new line in the budget and tell me what she thought we could afford, and I try to honor that. 

In fact she told me the other night its one of her favorite things when she sees me get up and go rummage though the humi looking for tonights smoke... she says she loves sitting with me watching tv while I enjoy one  

Did I mention she loves golf, fishing, and football? yeah, shes a keeper


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Doesn't bother me about it but no cuddling after I smoke. lol


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

It sounds like there are a lot of keepers out there. You are blessed, gents. And for those of you who are with women who hate it, well...it's a good thing they love you anyway!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Lakeman said:


> My wife truly hates it with a passion and gets extremely angry when I go outside for a smoke. In fact, I do not smoke when she's home, because the knowledge of what awaits when I go back inside robs the cigar of all pleasure.
> 
> I need to find her some hobbies that get her out of the house.


Amen to that!!!


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

My wife is very tolerant of my cigar smoking, which I always do outside and usually not in her presence. When she does sit with me, I'm always very careful that the smoke does not waft in her direction. She and the kids bought me my first tabletop humidor and she gave me cigars for several years after that on special occasions. She still would, but says my cigar knowledge has eclipsed hers and she no longer knows what to buy. After I come in from smoking, she invariably asks sweetly, "Was it a good cigar?" Married 24 years last week and very blessed.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Like a lot of you other brothers out there, my wife is fine with it. As long as the bills get paid, I get up and go to work and the kids get fed and bathed, she is cool with it. Usually when she goes on a business trip for work, she will bring me back a stick from a local shop. eace:


----------



## WorkingClassWanderer (Jul 19, 2010)

My wife has no problem with me smoking cigars and likes to sit on the porch with me and enjoy a drink and some puffs off my cigar. When we have a day off together she actually suggests we go out and smoke a cigar. Just so long as the bills are paid and I spend within "reason" everything is good.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

At first she was really upset. I have never smoked in my life. She did notice that I became more relaxed and less anxious. I have always been the nervous type. So seeing me watch the birds/garden was a bit of a surprise to her. I was actually laid back. Although she wishes I would quit, she no longer nags me and has simply accepted it. She even bought a few stogies for me as a surprise last week. They tasted awful!! But it was the thought that counted. So instead of wasting tons of money on mountain dew which I never finish, I buy cigars instead.:banana:


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

My wife doesn't really like it...but tolerates it. I get the random..."You stink...go take a shower", or "You better brush your teeth before you kiss me" stuff, but overall she has accepted it and realized that there are much worse things that I could be doing.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Wife smokes with me on occasion and has her own stash now but it resides in my "our" humi. Anytime there is a Cigar event she is ready to go. She even joined CRA with me so we are good to go. As far as evrything else, she has her cash for her other hobbies and I have mine. We never say anything about what the other does when it comes to the hobbies. Life is way to short not to enjoy it now...


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Mine is supportive with reservation. Money is not the issue it health concerns for her. She’s health nut and sees no redeeming qualities in cigars (unlike me). The best way to explain how she feels is to say that I know that sex is out of the question if I smoke a cigar.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Mine doesn't question the fact that I'm going to spend money. She knows it wouldn't be worth her breath. Plus she knows that cigars are cheaper than guns and my other list of hobbies.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

HMMWV said:


> Mine is supportive with reservation. Money is not the issue it health concerns for her. She's health nut and sees no redeeming qualities in cigars (unlike me). The best way to explain how she feels is to say that I know that sex is out of the question if I smoke a cigar.


if shes a health nut let her know that sex is good for your prostate and that its good cardiovascular exercise! 

for me, i traded off one for another when it came to cigars.

i enjoy fried/fatty/etc foods, but im a personal trainer.. so while i tend to "work it all off" I have been eating much cleaner since starting to smoke cigars - i dont crave fatty foods anymore because my "guilty pleasure" void is filled, i guess. I feel way better and am the healthiest ive ever been.

I smoke one, maybe two per WEEK - and i will not increase that, despite what some of you may argue  i just cannot smell even a little of smoke (i have a beard so it lingers) when working with clients.

Considering i also gave up diet soda (which i drank 3-4 a day) and energy drinks (1-2 a day), and alchohol (1-2 a day, either a shot or a beer or two, mainly to relax not so much taste) my larynx cancer risk will go DOWN by smoking a cigar a week - as the acidity/chemicals in 5-6 drinks of those a day is far worse for me (and there are plenty of studies to back that up)


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

My wife gets annoyed if I go over $200/month, and if I leave the door open and smoke comes in the house. Otherwise she's OK with it, and much preferred over my old cigarette habit. I don't cough and wheeze anymore like I used to.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Zogg said:


> I smoke one, maybe two per WEEK - and i will not increase that, despite what some of you may argue  i just cannot smell even a little of smoke (i have a beard so it lingers) when working with clients.
> 
> Considering i also gave up diet soda (which i drank 3-4 a day) and energy drinks (1-2 a day), and alchohol (1-2 a day, either a shot or a beer or two, mainly to relax not so much taste) my larynx cancer risk will go DOWN by smoking a cigar a week - as the acidity/chemicals in 5-6 drinks of those a day is far worse for me (and there are plenty of studies to back that up)


Hmmm...sounds like you could up the ante to a few cigars per week and still be better off so...perhaps you should do that... :eyebrows:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Hmmm...sounds like you could up the ante to a few cigars per week and still be better off so...perhaps you should do that... :eyebrows:


dont tempt me


----------



## Ucan (Sep 2, 2010)

Mine is very supportive. Actually, she encourages me to smoke. Apparently, I'm a calmer, nicer man after a cigar


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Zogg said:


> dont tempt me


Ummm.. you might be on the wrong site arty:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Athion said:


> Ummm.. you might be on the wrong site arty:


HAH! Indeed...


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

my live in girlfriend is cool with it and even buys me cigars. she rarely smokes.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> HAH! Indeed...


:ballchain: But i cant get awayyy!!


----------



## Raul (Sep 15, 2010)

My wife hates my cigar smoking but puts up with it to a certain point. I don't do it every day. I only smoke after my kid is in bed. I always put my clothes in the basement, that's where the laundry room is. When i'm on the golf course I never tell her how many I smoke.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Raul said:


> My wife hates my cigar smoking but puts up with it to a certain point. I don't do it every day. I only smoke after my kid is in bed. I always put my clothes in the basement, that's where the laundry room is. When i'm on the golf course I never tell her how many I smoke.


What she don't know, won't hurt her. Just hide the receipts.lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ucan said:


> Mine is very supportive. Actually, she encourages me to smoke. Apparently, I'm a calmer, nicer man after a cigar


Or have a very large life insurance policy .:faint::rofl::beerchug:


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Or have a very large life insurance policy .:faint::rofl::beerchug:


For whatever reason this caused me to nearly fall out of my chair laughing... i think I need more sleep.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Mhouser7 said:


> My wife doesn't have a problem with cigars. She has her flavored cigarellos and we enjoy our cigars together.


I have the same situation!!!! My wife does like to ask from time to time "So how many cigars do WE own now" Just to break my balls but she knows she gets everything she wants so its a wash!!! She stopped calling it a Hobby when I told her its now a Love Affair!!! LMAO!!!mg:


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

She doesn't mind. Its something she can throw in my face later.:smile:


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

My wife is for the most part pretty supportive. She usually even buys me a box of one of my favorites for gifts. Like a few others here, her concern is the "spending" aspect of it. She sometimes joins me to enjoy the aroma. She has given me an ultimatum to stop smoking cigarettes which she hates and I will oblige her on that. Truthfully, I only smoke cigarettes at work and it is simply for the nicotine fix. But I am ready to give up cigarettes.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

OK, I said earlier that my wife is extremely supportive.. but apparently I found the limit  

About a week and a half ago, I spent like $35 on some cigars at the local Liquor store (they have a nice walkin Humi) and then on the 21st her mom bought me like $120 worth of "stuff" at Serious Cigars (most of that was cigars) ... then I ordered the Smash Pack II (that was like $30) ... and then yesterday I stopped at that above mentioned Liquor store... and spent another $30 on cigars (did I mention money has been tight? LOL ) ... anyway when I got home we had a "talk" about the fact that I had spent/gotten well over $200 in the last week on this Hobby... 

I promised to slow down...  I'll remind her later that my birthday is in October... :rockon:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Been married twice divorced twice neither wife cared for it. I do date a women that i actually enjoy cigars with. I actually knew her years ago we were reintroduced through a mutual acquaintance. She was bragging about how she bought these great Cubans in the Bahamas. She thought they were a steal at $35 dollars a piece. They were in a Ziploc bag on top of her Piano. We were drinking and she offered me one. I politely refused they were fakes of course. HDM Pyramids EL'S from 06 to bad they were only made in 03. Anyways next time out i bought some cigars. We continue to enjoy each others company. Great conversation meals booze cigars. You think i would be in love shes a keeper. Odd i am not atracted to her in that way. I date someone else that i am very attracted to. We have a great romance but she hates cigars WTF?:noidea:


*ROFL...Tony, only you can make me laugh that hard with that kind of introspection and brutal honesty. The longer one is unmarried the more we just cater to ourselves...it's an innate thing esp. after being married before. We get more in touch with our true feelings and what WE like so when we are out "shopping" for companionship it takes on a whole new process. I think if my wife loved my hobby with cigars I'd have the perfect wife...but then again what would I have to look forward to? (always something to keep the man down)*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> *ROFL...Tony, only you can make me laugh that hard with that kind of introspection and brutal honesty. The longer one is unmarried the more we just cater to ourselves...it's an innate thing esp. after being married before. We get more in touch with our true feelings and what WE like so when we are out "shopping" for companionship it takes on a whole new process. I think if my wife loved my hobby with cigars I'd have the perfect wife...but then again what would I have to look forward to? (always something to keep the man down)*


My father used to say " You can't sugar coat the world take a little corner of it make it work for you be happy". In the end that's all that really matters i guess. As for honesty i have made many friends because of it and not made many for the same reason. Double edged sword i guess.:focus:


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

I hit the JACKPOT with my wife, not only does she tolerate it, she is my smoking partner. My wife is also a member of Puff, SteelCityGirl. I placed an order the other day, without my knowing it, she also placed an order to surprise me, we need another humidor. Man life is good.:clap2:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Count me among the ones who lucked out as well. I joke about how she's going to kill me when she sees how much I spent, but in all honesty, as long as the bills get paid, then I'm free to buy what my conscious will let me.

She's not overly concerned about the health risks, since I'm an ex-cigarette smoker of 15+ years. I smoked upwards of 2.5 packs a day. And at the current cost of cigs, I could smoke an Opus a day and still be ahead :rotfl: . She'll even take a puff or two herself on occasion. So yeah, I consider my self very lucky indeed.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

^ yeah my roommate smokes cigarettes, like a pack a day, hes always like "man those smell so good" etc etc when im out on the deck having a cigar

and i just think to myself "well i spend $10 a week on cigars and you spent $8 a day on gross dry tobacco.."


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Zogg said:


> ^ yeah my roommate smokes cigarettes, like a pack a day, hes always like "man those smell so good" etc etc when im out on the deck having a cigar
> 
> and i just think to myself "well i spend $10 a week on cigars and you spent $8 a day on gross dry tobacco.."


If you could even call it that. With all the fillers they put in there, I have a hard time believing it bears much resemblance to tobacco when the day is done.

It reminds me of beer actually. I don't know if you like it or if so what you gravitate towards, but I'm a beer snob and love good, craft beer (microbrews). What one guy spends on drinking several piss-beers, I spend on drinking two very tasty, well-made brews. We spend as much money, consume probably a similar amount of alcohol, but I tend to think I came out ahead because nothing beats a good microbrew and Michigan has some doozies. So I can't help but wonder (except for the likely underdeveloped palate...much like cigar smoking) why anyone would bother seeking out watery beers when they could have something a lot more satisfying.

Of course her being an ex-smoker of cigarettes, my wife and I have compared notes and found that cigars and cigarettes really are two completely different experiences. You smoke them for completely different reasons so they almost aren't even comparable.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> If you could even call it that. With all the fillers they put in there, I have a hard time believing it bears much resemblance to tobacco when the day is done.
> 
> It reminds me of beer actually. I don't know if you like it or if so what you gravitate towards, but I'm a beer snob and love good, craft beer (microbrews). What one guy spends on drinking several piss-beers, I spend on drinking two very tasty, well-made brews. We spend as much money, consume probably a similar amount of alcohol, but I tend to think I came out ahead because nothing beats a good microbrew and Michigan has some doozies. So I can't help but wonder (except for the likely underdeveloped palate...much like cigar smoking) why anyone would bother seeking out watery beers when they could have something a lot more satisfying.
> 
> Of course her being an ex-smoker of cigarettes, my wife and I have compared notes and found that cigars and cigarettes really are two completely different experiences. You smoke them for completely different reasons so they almost aren't even comparable.


Aye, ill have a beer for a special occation or something, maybe every few weeks.

kinds ive tried and hated:
anything by budweiser, coors, sam adams, etc etc

things ive liked:
Gulden Draak, Stella Artois (sp?), XX (dos equis), Yuenglings

And ive had probably 2 or 3 of each at the most. My girlfriends more of the "good beer every once in a while" drinker and i steal one or two on occation 

but if you ever saw me trying to buy natty light - stab me in the damn face. please.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

When I used to smoke cigarettes, I would be having a nicotine fit by the time I was done smoking a cigar. Goes to show how little nicotine we get from cigars. Not only that, but I have been thinking about all the crap they put in cigarettes that are absent from cigars.

My wife is okay with it for right now. She hated me smoking cigarettes, but she has been fairly supportive of me smoking cigars. Then again I am only lighting up a cigar 3 or 4 times a week. With cigarettes I was smoking a pack and half a day.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

My wife is quite fine with it. We spend many an evening together where I'm smoking my cigars and she's smoking her stinkin cigarettes. Oh well, if she didn't smoke at all, I'd probably be sitting out there by myself.


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

I smoked cigars before I met my husband. He did not smoke at all. Smoking cigars was part of me and he accepted that. After several years he "tried" a cigar and now will have the occassional one with me. However, he does not like the larger cigars I usually smoke, says they are too harsh!


----------



## Chris Rex (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm in the 'cool wife' camp :thumb:

She doesn't bug me about health stuff, since I honestly really only smoke like once every 10 days or so, less so in the winter. She used to keep pace with some flavored cigars, but has now decided the CAO Black is her favorite, preferring a spicier cigar to a cigar that she says might be 'too smooth'. She was trying to rationalize us spending $30 on an OPUS X at a BM a few weeks ago, but we decided to wait that one out... but the fact still remains that she was willing to have us drop the dough on a fine cigar. 

I can't complain. :biggrin1:


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

jaq6plus said:


> I smoked cigars before I met my husband. He did not smoke at all. Smoking cigars was part of me and he accepted that. After several years he "tried" a cigar and now will have the occassional one with me. However, he does not like the *larger cigars* I usually smoke, says they are too harsh!


Yeah, THAT'S why.:biglaugh:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't have a wife or a girlfriend, so I do what I want. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. :dunno:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

marked said:


> I don't have a wife or a girlfriend, so I do what I want. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. :dunno:


That, pardner, is an *excellent* thing. I believe it more and more the older I get. :ballchain:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> That, pardner, is an *excellent* thing. I believe it more and more the older I get. :ballchain:


I work as a personal trainer and strength coach, and a lot of my clients are women. They're always asking me why I don't have a girlfriend, and talking about friends they should set me up with. I guess it might be nice, but I just don't want to deal with the bullshit that goes along with it.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

And there is a lot of *that*. I've been married for 25 years and often wonder how in the world we made it this long. Wow. Sounds like you got a good thing goin'!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I think the secret Tash & share is that she leaves the :BS to me and just lets it run it's natural course. LOL. If I'm espousing crap then I must be happy. It's when I start talking seriously that she gets worried, as do most.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

marked said:


> I don't have a wife or a girlfriend, so I do what I want. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. :dunno:


Being married and divorced twice i'll tell you its a good thing.
:rant:
I date many women now as soon as they start to want a commitment i bolt. 
:bolt:

No more ball and chain for me!

:ballchain:


----------



## Nate G (Sep 23, 2010)

Like I said, my wife pretty much lets me do what I want. (Which is awesome.)

But she has come to the conclusion that cigar smoking is a decidedly "old" thing to do. 

Granted, I'm usually a high adrenaline, on the move, exciting kind of guy. So I guess thats appears to be in stark contrast to sitting on the back patio with a bourbon and a fine cigar for an hour and a half. But dammit, a man's got to unwind somtime!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Nate G said:


> So I guess thats appears to be in stark contrast to sitting on the back patio with a bourbon and a fine cigar for an hour and a half. But dammit, a man's got to unwind somtime!


You got it, brother!

:amen:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Nate G said:


> Like I said, my wife pretty much lets me do what I want. (Which is awesome.)
> 
> But she has come to the conclusion that cigar smoking is a decidedly "old" thing to do.
> 
> Granted, I'm usually a high adrenaline, on the move, exciting kind of guy. So I guess thats appears to be in stark contrast to sitting on the back patio with a bourbon and a fine cigar for an hour and a half. But dammit, a man's got to unwind somtime!


i must agree, my random monthly doings invovle things from skydiving to 35+ mile/2 day hikes, racing around the local track on open track weekends, i used to do mma (cagefighting, "ufc", whatever reference lets you understand) at a semi-pro level before breaking my back, and i do extreme sports like freestyle skiing (still havent hit that damn 720, 3 pairs of broken ski's later lol), and bmx

then i go and sit out on the deck with a cigar and dont say anything for an hour and my girlfriend is like "you ok *poke*" lol.

its true.. gotta unwind sometimes


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Zogg said:


> its true.. gotta unwind sometimes


I think I need to unwind just because I read all that... :biggrin:


----------



## Jevex (Oct 21, 2010)

I guess I'm one of the really lucky guys! My wife smokes cigarettes and, when her company finally banished employees outdoors to smoke, she finally understood what she was asking me to do, by forcing me to smoke cigars outdoors, even in the cold months. After that, my cigars were "legal" in the house. She'll occasionally share one with me, most often when we're in the hot-tub end of our pool, enjoying a glass of wine on a beautiful star-lit evening.

Can life get any better?


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

Support? My wife smoke _with _me. :-D


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My wife stays away when I am smoking for the most part BUT when I have people over she plays good wife and will bring us drinks and some food, so it all works out haha.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

my girlfriend is pretty cool about it. I only smoke a few a week and i ussually shower before going to bed. She didn't like the smell of smoke on the pillow that kind of botherered her. I figured if thats the only complaint i can accept that and compromize. 

If i smoke say 3 cigars in a day she will give me a sideway look. 

I was smoking cigars before i met her and she accepted that as part of who i am. She has her wine collection i have my cigars and scotch. Durring nice summer days we sit on the back porch and enjoy our vice's together. 

She doesn't complain about the cost of my cigars and scotch because her wine collection dwarfs my cigars in price.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Jevex said:


> I guess I'm one of the really lucky guys! My wife smokes cigarettes and, when her company finally banished employees outdoors to smoke, she finally understood what she was asking me to do, by forcing me to smoke cigars outdoors, even in the cold months. After that, my cigars were "legal" in the house. She'll occasionally share one with me, most often when we're in the hot-tub end of our pool, enjoying a glass of wine on a beautiful star-lit evening.
> 
> Can life get any better?


Not by much, I'd wager. Very nice.



Northsider said:


> Support? My wife smoke _with _me. :-D


Now THAT'S the best kind!



Rock31 said:


> My wife stays away when I am smoking for the most part BUT when I have people over she plays good wife and will bring us drinks and some food, so it all works out haha.


...and that's just gracious.



Mr_mich said:


> Durring nice summer days we sit on the back porch and enjoy our vice's together.
> 
> She doesn't complain about the cost of my cigars and scotch because her wine collection dwarfs my cigars in price.


Nice compromise.

Sounds like you are all blessed...


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> Sounds like you are all blessed...


Well, she knows I'd just do it anyways if she said no. We all have our vices. Besides, she loves the smell and the taste.


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

Wife is ok with it. She doesn't really know who much money is spent on the hobby  She just might not want to know. If I have more than one smoke in the same day she might get upset. Shouldn't spend that much time away from the family. Thing is the patio is just off the living room and in direct line of site and within talking distance if the sliding door is open.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zogg said:


> i must agree, my random monthly doings invovle things from skydiving to 35+ mile/2 day hikes, racing around the local track on open track weekends, i used to do mma (cagefighting, "ufc", whatever reference lets you understand) at a semi-pro level before breaking my back, and i do extreme sports like freestyle skiing (still havent hit that damn 720, 3 pairs of broken ski's later lol), and bmx
> 
> then i go and sit out on the deck with a cigar and dont say anything for an hour and my girlfriend is like "you ok *poke*" lol.
> 
> its true.. gotta unwind sometimes





Athion said:


> I think I need to unwind just because I read all that... :biggrin:


Second that, I'm out of breath just from reading it.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Shes learned that motorcycles, pipes and cigars are beyond her ability to change. Been married 24 years so I guess it doesnt bother her


----------



## p2min-cl (May 14, 2007)

My wife often enjoys a nice smoke with me. She and I truly enjoy this time together once the kids are fast asleep. She's a fan of Ashtons.


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

I started smoking in July. My wife of 11 years today, was not very pleased. She is of course concerned about cancer. Which is of course understandable. But now she accepts my smoking cigars. In fact she knows how relaxed I am when I do smoke a cigar. One good trade off is that I don't smoke pop (mt.dew) any more. Which is probably worse. In any case Now I have a humidor and am ordering same good cigars. As long as the bills are paid and I go to work (ha ha).:bounce:


----------



## sammyboy405 (Dec 4, 2010)

So My Wife dont mind at all. She comes to alot of our herfs because alot of my friends wives are her good friends as well.

So its a good community / friendship thing. And To top it all off Im always relaxed afterwards.. its a good thing to do after a long stressful day at work. Nothing more relaxes me than a good cigar and an ice cold beer.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

An update of what my girlfriend thinks....she was shopping in the nashua(nh) area and decided to stop by a local b&m and purchase some cigars for me. She called me up and started rattling off all of the names and she ended up spending hundreds of her own money just for me! She later told me she wants to do that again because it was exciting for her to go shopping for me! No problem here!:banana: I keep reminding myself how fortunate I am to be with someone understanding and supportive.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> An update of what my girlfriend thinks....she was shopping in the nashua(nh) area and decided to stop by a local b&m and purchase some cigars for me. She called me up and started rattling off all of the names and she ended up spending hundreds of her own money just for me! She later told me she wants to do that again because it was exciting for her to go shopping for me! No problem here!:banana: I keep reminding myself how fortunate I am to be with someone understanding and supportive.


*LUCKY!!!:couch2:*


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

My wife is more than supportive. I always receive cigars on our anniversary, on Christmas, on my birthday, etc. 

I don't smoke indoors so during the few decent weeks of weather we see in northwest PA I'm allowed to use the patio however I want. During the winter months she has no problem with me going out to the club once or twice a week for a smoke.


----------



## Dei3Nascar8 (Nov 24, 2010)

skiswitch6 said:


> not married, but my girlfriend doesn't mind for the most part. I keep it to just a few a month on weekends. I do have to go through the whole brushed teeth, mouthwash, shower and chew gum to get the smell away... she says she doesn't care but I'm pretty sure she appreciates it anyways.


Really don't have to change a thing other than I am married. She don't like the fact that some sticks are in the $10 range and won't understand that you get a bigger break the more you buy, lol. Overall if I I don't blow the smoke or let it drift her way and I don't take her to the B&M (no complaint there) then I can do what I want. Still get the ugh you smell like smoke but I try to change and if I look like I am making an effort then she thinks I am.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

christian1971 said:


> I started smoking in July. My wife of 11 years today, was not very pleased. She is of course concerned about cancer. Which is of course understandable. But now she accepts my smoking cigars. In fact she knows how relaxed I am when I do smoke a cigar. One good trade off is that I don't smoke pop (mt.dew) any more. Which is probably worse. In any case Now I have a humidor and am ordering same good cigars. As long as the bills are paid and I go to work (ha ha).:bounce:


How does one go about smoking mt dew? That sounds unpleasant. uke:


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

I've been a cigar smoker for 7 or 8 years now. she has always been supportive and bought me a humidor for fathers day one year. She will also buy me nice samplers from time to time. I've cut back on cigars for the last two years as I'm finishing up another M.A. program, so money and time has been spent on other matters. Now that I have a bit more of each, I'm slowly getting back into things cigar wise. She is awesome.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

seyer0686 said:


> How does one go about smoking mt dew? That sounds unpleasant. uke:


It's hard to keep lit, too.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

She keeps smoking my AF Hemmingway Short Stories so she's really ok with it.:mmph:


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

My wife is cool with me smoking cigars as long as i dont smoke them in the house.


----------



## socalbuckeye (Dec 8, 2010)

I swear she is bipolar. She buys me cigars for B-Days and Christmas, then complains when I smoke them. Maybe she just wants me to start a collection...???


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

socalbuckeye said:


> I swear she is bipolar. She buys me cigars for B-Days and Christmas, then complains when I smoke them. Maybe she just wants me to start a collection...???


Mine does this sometimes, too. She even contemplated signing me up for a cigar of the month club for my b-day! But some days she doesn't care at all, others she acts like I'm injecting myself with cancer. I don't get it. I also stopped trying to figure it out. If you don't like it when I smoke, stay away and I'll smoke another. :laugh:


----------



## chuckieb (Sep 21, 2010)

The smoking isn't that big of a deal for me, its the number of "packages" that seem to be arriving on my porch that catch all the attention


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Who the heck cares what she thinks
I'm the man, the boss, and head of household.
I'm going to do what ever I please......






But let's keep this between us, and don't give her my screen name........


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Who the heck cares what she thinks
> I'm the man, the boss, and head of household.
> I'm going to do what ever I please......
> 
> But let's keep this between us, and don't give her my screen name........


Oh your toast big man.... Hang on, I'm just on the :typing: finding the number to :cell::heh::madgrin:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Who the heck cares what she thinks
> I'm the man, the boss, and head of household.
> I'm going to do what ever I please......
> 
> But let's keep this between us, and don't give her my screen name........


:rofl:


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Who the heck cares what she thinks
> I'm the man, the boss, and head of household.
> I'm going to do what ever I please......
> 
> But let's keep this between us, and don't give her my screen name........


That's what I'm talking about. Typed from the garage/man cave with the door properly sealed and garage door open slightly. so that smoke does not linger nor get into house.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

My wife is a little confusing re this issue. On one hand she once bought me a couple of cigars ( CC - Cohiba and Bolivar ) after especially going into a cigar store and discussing cigars with the store owner. That was pretty cool. However, she will complain about the smell if I smoke one, that is the smell on my clothes and breath, not the actual cigar smoke. I also know, for an absolute fact, that there is no chance of me getting lucky after smoking a cigar !

I also feel guilty when buying cigars......spending our money on something that only I enjoy and that she doesnt really understand. Then again she spends somewhere in the order of $500 a month on her horse, a hobby that she really loves and that makes her happy. I'm not a horse person, they scare me !

So I guess its just a matter of "mutual understanding and mutual misundertsanding" ! Makes our marriage work perfectly !


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

she is so cool about it and usally takes a few puffs nightly of what ever I torch and loves the aroma.
However I am sure I am going to be in deep dewdew when the amx bill comes this month.
But on the other hand she will get over it.


----------



## Robmye (Oct 27, 2009)

canuck2099 said:


> my wife is a little confusing re this issue. On one hand she once bought me a couple of cigars ( cc - cohiba and bolivar ) after especially going into a cigar store and discussing cigars with the store owner. That was pretty cool. However, she will complain about the smell if i smoke one, that is the smell on my clothes and breath, not the actual cigar smoke. I also know, for an absolute fact, that there is no chance of me getting lucky after smoking a cigar !
> 
> I also feel guilty when buying cigars......spending our money on something that only i enjoy and that she doesnt really understand. Then again she spends somewhere in the order of $500 a month on her horse, a hobby that she really loves and that makes her happy. I'm not a horse person, they scare me !
> 
> So i guess its just a matter of "mutual understanding and mutual misundertsanding" ! Makes our marriage work perfectly !


gee, if she can handle the smell of the horse, what's the problem with the smell of the cigars? Maybe she's horsespitting you?


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Its OK. The other day I went down to the stables with her and whilst she mucked around with the horse I wandered around smoking a cigar. All is good !



Robmye said:


> gee, if she can handle the smell of the horse, what's the problem with the smell of the cigars? Maybe she's horsespitting you?


----------



## taxedman (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, (BSEG) my wife bought me a 200 ct Waxing Moon humidor for Christmas! Zebrawood/walnut that Ed dubbed "THE BIG FIVE-OH". I think that says it all.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

When my wife and I met I smoked cigs and she hated that. I finally quit smoking cigs but enjoy a cigar/drink every evening. I get home from work about an hour before she does so thats when I have my evening smoke/drink. I dont smoke high end cigars so money is never an issue so she doesnt really have anything to complain about.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

canuck2099 said:


> My wife is a little confusing re this issue. On one hand she once bought me a couple of cigars ( CC - Cohiba and Bolivar ) after especially going into a cigar store and discussing cigars with the store owner. That was pretty cool. However, she will complain about the smell if I smoke one, that is the smell on my clothes and breath, not the actual cigar smoke. I also know, for an absolute fact, that there is no chance of me getting lucky after smoking a cigar !
> 
> I also feel guilty when buying cigars......spending our money on something that only I enjoy and that she doesnt really understand. Then again she spends somewhere in the order of $500 a month on her horse, a hobby that she really loves and that makes her happy. I'm not a horse person, they scare me !
> 
> So I guess its just a matter of "mutual understanding and mutual misundertsanding" ! Makes our marriage work perfectly !


If it makes you feel any better I'm right there with you on at least 3 of your points (you can probably figure out which ones) so you've got a BOTL who feels your pain... We're working on it but it's a slow process full of ups and downs.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Not married, but might as well be with girlfriend of + 15 years. Incredibly supportive! Actually loves the aroma and looks for things to do together to allow me to puff such as walking our two amazing dogs or nature hikes through the Tahoe area. I tell her and show her all about cigars and their proper care. Her stepbrother actually works at a cigar bar, but the selection is pretty poor there. Its actually kind of a joke selection. Its as if the bar is the first and foremost concern and cigars are a secondary concern.
I can spend what I like when I like on cigars or anything else for that matter. She "gets" it.

She also likes a puff from time to time , but is very sparing and selective when she does.


----------



## bmatt1 (Dec 1, 2009)

My wife usually has one with me. hers are usually a lot smaller and flavored tho. She likes going to the lounge with me and talkin to the older gentleman. they give her all kinds of attention and think its great that she smokes with me. but then again we are somewhat newly wed and this may go away. but she has no problem with me smoking. not that i would stop if she did.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

She doesn't care how much I spend or where I smoke. I smoke in the house daily, and she's never given it a second thought.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine doesn't like it but she knows I'm going to do it anyway. Main thing she care about is not smoking in the house and not letting my two small sons see. I figure thats fair enough.


----------



## canadianbeaver (Jan 15, 2011)

Comment from the wife: I smoke more than Matthew, but we smoke together. His beef is my spending too much dough on my cigars. Unlike you guys, who seem to build a collection, I buy 'em and smoke em! And here in Canada, add 150%.:usa2:


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

My wife hasn't been complaining about the cost lately, but she has questioned how I have the room for all the packages coming in. I have neglected to tell her that I filled 3 humidors and have now commandeered the igloo we bought for camping and road trips.


----------



## ron gray (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife doesn't like the smell at all. As they say, there is nothing worse than reformed smokers, and when we gave up cigarettes years ago, she became hypersensitive to the smell. When I smoke, I have to put my clothes in the wash immediately and shower/brush my teeth right away. If I do that, she doesn't say anything.

Since I only smoke 1-2 a week, she doesn't say much about how often I smoke...but if I started smoking everyday, I could envision her mentioning it now and again.

As for the money end, she doesn't say a word. We both have decent jobs and combine our money, but have a standing rule: anything over $500 requires a discussion before purchasing...if less, use our discretion. Were adults...I don't believe in "allowances" or anything like that. We both keep an eye on the finances, and if were running lower than normal one month, we alter our spending habits accordingly.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

At first my wife didn't care and would occasionally join me for a stick. Then her great uncle died of lung cancer (2 pack a day chain smoker for 40 years) and suddenly she weeps for me every time I want to go out and have a stick with the boys. Cant win.:dunno:


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

I dont have one of those any more. effin awesome. Have really awesome gf though... came home from work on Friday and she had been to local B & M and purchased 4 cigars for me. Good thing the guy at the B and M knew what I liked....


----------



## treatneggy (Jul 1, 2010)

My wife tolerates it. She thinks I spend too much money on them though (and I know I do). She has asthma and doesn't really tolerate smoke very well, so I only smoke at work or outside. Been busted a few times for smoking outside when windows were open in the summer and smoke got into the house.

A couple times she even offered to buy some samplers for birthday/Christmas, although that never really went through.

She actually picks on me more lately for my snus and snuff than for the cigars.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

My wife hates the smell of any cigar I light up and will not let me smoke them in our house, but at least she doesn't rag on me to severely on how much I have spent over the years on cigars.
She has started to say that my cigars are starting to take up more room than our three kids and my two Harley's do.
Lately though she hints around to the fact that I have no more room in our walk in closet for her clothes.
I realize I do own a shit load of cigars and she too has mentioned that I have more cigars then our local tobacco shop has, but all in all she will say these things with a smile on her face, so I am not quite sure how I should take her on the matter.
I guess as long as she doesn't threaten to toss them, our marriage is still going to be OK, after twenty three years of marriage I do have the right to have at least one vise in my life. RIGHT ?? LOL

:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

My wife doesn't really say much either way, but she did just recently get a 700ct cabinet humidor for me. Pics to come, later in another thread.:jaw:


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Poneill272 said:


> My wife doesn't really say much either way, but she did just recently get a 700ct cabinet humidor for me. Pics to come, later in another thread.:jaw:


You must have done something right recently. I'll bet you haven't been married twenty years yet, have you?? LOL


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

wife just had a tat with me while I smoked a Padilla habano


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Northsider said:


> wife just had a tat with me while I smoked a Padilla habano


Maybe they don't realize that their bitching will not make the cigar taste bad. Or maybe they think it will make it taste bad and that is why they do it ??? 
That is one for the marriage books. LOL


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is the trick.....Keep her stock full and you are good to go!!! Im lucky my wife smokes cigarillos so there is never any question about my spending habits!!!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ron1369 said:


> You must have done something right recently. I'll bet you haven't been married twenty years yet, have you?? LOL


10 years.:banghead::banghead::biggrin:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

According to her I spend too much money on cigars, but she's been slowly moving from one or two puffs of mine to whole smaller ones of her own. She's still in the Connecticut wrapper stage, so I keep a few in the humi that she'll enjoy.

I'm debating buying a mixed 5er of infused and keeping a small wiferador tucked away...


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

szyzk said:


> According to her I spend too much money on cigars, but she's been slowly moving from one or two puffs of mine to whole smaller ones of her own. She's still in the Connecticut wrapper stage, so I keep a few in the humi that she'll enjoy.
> 
> I'm debating buying a mixed 5er of infused and keeping a small wiferador tucked away...


Mine did the same thing... I gave her my 25ct humi (good reason for me to buy another, wink wink) and she keeps some black and mild and CAO Flavors in it. She started smoking one or two a day, I just sat back, she found her equilibrium and smokes 3-4 a week now. She doesn't say anything about my tobacco purchases or pipes as long as I drop a tin or three in every few orders.

Trip


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

fiance smokes with me sometimes, but as long as i pay the rent she doesn't care about the money.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I couldn't care less what my wife think's......


My girlfriend isn't a big fan of the smell, so I always take a shower before coming to bed...........


















ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

My wife got me my first set of cigars and my travel humidor. She complains about the smell at times, but a little febreeze and its gone. She also says I'm spending too much on sticks when I should smoke what I have. And spending too much is one or two sticks. But recently, she even went with me to the B&Ms and even told me to get one or two sticks more..lol. She found Havanna Honey's and checked those out. but the guy at the B&M said for her to try some others that he had. so she bought 4 flavored itty bitty teenie weenie sticks..lol. So I'm trying to get her to smoke one this weekend with me at the B&M.

She may not smoke what I do, but she's willing to try something at least since she's not a drinker like me.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

My wife tried to tell me I can't smoke cigars anymore - then she figured out why God made backhands...hehe.


She hates cigars because of how much I spend on them, hates the smell...basically hates everything about them.

But she likes them because they make me happy.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

She tries to tell me I need to buy her something... Like a fancy purse.. I ignore it... lol

But she doesn't seem to mind when I get a package and am like I paid xx.x for 20 sticks or 3.20 a stick shipped... This stick would sell for $8 @ the [email protected] What a great deal... I try to put it woman logic terms... Hey I got them for more than 50% off... Then she doesn't mind as much..


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Some times I tell my wife I'm buying a box at a great price so I can resell them...but they never get sold...


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

Well my wife knew what she was getting into when we started dating because I was smoking cigars long before I even knew she existed. She's fine with it because she knows I'm not going to quit smoking them & we even have plans for a "legit" man-room in the house we're in the process of building. Currently my "man-room" is just a bedroom, the new one will actually be a dedicated room with a built-in exhaust fan, she even helped with the color-scheme so it feels more "cigar bar" as she put it. So I'd say my wife is fine with my hobby.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> Some times I tell my wife I'm buying a box at a great price so I can resell them...but they never get sold...


HAHA!!! :biglaugh:

I've "won" some before from a contest, that I _miiiiiight_ have purchased with a Visa gift card...


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

My wife went from being tolerant to being supportive to contributing by buying me stuff to smoking infused cigars herself. LOL, she went down the slope after me!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> My wife went from being tolerant to being supportive to contributing by buying me stuff to smoking infused cigars herself. LOL, she went down the slope after me!


Kevin, that's awesome. My girl will hang with us guys at the shop when we smoke and will take a puff of the cigar when I ask for her opinion on it.


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Trip59 said:


> Mine did the same thing... I gave her my 25ct humi (good reason for me to buy another, wink wink) and she keeps some black and mild and CAO Flavors in it. She started smoking one or two a day, I just sat back, she found her equilibrium and smokes 3-4 a week now. She doesn't say anything about my tobacco purchases or pipes as long as I drop a tin or three in every few orders.
> 
> Trip


Great move Bro, Maybe you should think of becoming a Politician. LOL


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

Blackham said:


> just as long as
> 1) I don't spend over $150 per month on cigar+accessories
> 2) the smoke doesn't make her clothes stink
> then I'm good
> ...


Now that must be love. LOL


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

My wife smokes with me at the B&M, but sometimes the smoke gets to her. I smoke 3 sticks a day easy so I have to shower before getting into bed or I will get kicked out. haha


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> She tries to tell me I need to buy her something... Like a fancy purse.. I ignore it... lol
> 
> But she doesn't seem to mind when I get a package and am like I paid xx.x for 20 sticks or 3.20 a stick shipped... This stick would sell for $8 @ the [email protected] What a great deal... I try to put it woman logic terms... Hey I got them for more than 50% off... Then she doesn't mind as much..


That's the way to go, bro! My wife tends to see through stuff like this, but I still think she can't help but be relieved at the money being saved!


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> *I've been smoking cigars for so long that I've already been thru one wife and the one I should have married tolerates it. She knows it's part of my existence and I like it so her pet peeve is how much I spend. I took care of that by getting a part time consulting job and now she's got nothing to say about how much I spend. I pretty much have bought as much as I can,,3000 cigars is enough and when I get thru those then we'll see how much more I buy. I understand the risks and our better halves pretty much read the papers too so you can't give them too much of a hard time for that...they care and that's better than them not caring. I'm careful not to inhale and for as long as I've been smoking you'd think something was going to go south but I guess I'm one of the lucky ones like others who are able to tolerate the cigar without having health problems. Fingers and toes crossed on that one!!!*


Ummmmmmmm How many cigars have you bought since then Gary? ound:

(That was real "cute" my friend!) arty:


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

HWiebe said:


> At first my wife didn't care and would occasionally join me for a stick. Then her great uncle died of lung cancer (2 pack a day chain smoker for 40 years) and suddenly she weeps for me every time I want to go out and have a stick with the boys. Cant win.:dunno:


Hey Bro, I know what your going through with the cancer thing, My wife's Dad died of lung cancer also and for a while there she would always give me that look when I wanted to light up a cigar, after time though she eased up on that and now she smokes her cigarettes again. ( figure that one out )
In time the pain will ease and she will stop being so hard on you about your smoking. At least that is how it is with my wife and I. 
Your wife may be different and not stop,only time will tell, just don't get into those heated arguments with her about your cigars and she will start to see things in your viewpoint and ease up some.
At least you know she cares about you and your health, so you should be thankful for that.


----------



## MrSoprano (Jan 21, 2008)

she hates it, but she knows her place on the food chain


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

My Wife supports my habit....um I mean hobby. She even bought me a Wine Cooler to convert. She even occasionally joins me for a cigar... problem is her taste is even more expensive than mine LOL.


----------



## ShaunB (Feb 5, 2010)

Not married but that's one thing that I was worried about when I started dating my current girlfriend. I will change for no woman! haha, but she's been to most of the B&Ms with me and will usually grab something small and/or flavored for herself and doesn't mind if I smoke and we go on a walk.

Thinking about it now she usually tells me I can smoke in order to get me out of the house... :rofl:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> My wife tried to tell me I can't smoke cigars anymore - then she figured out why God made backhands...hehe.


:bitchslap: Funny? I think not.



MrSoprano said:


> she hates it, but she knows her place on the food chain


:hmm: I know where you'd be on my food chain.

I guess it was silly of me to think that society has progressed to a point where our ignorance wasn't as obvious.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

For most of the past couple of years she seemed to be supportive. Like stopping by the B&M with me or saying "come on down to the neighbors and bring your cigars".
Then.....this weekend she said "I wish you wouldn't smoke" out of the blue while discussing a completely different topic (total non sequitur).
I just looked at her, was so surprised I didn't say anything and lamely went "well, I don't inhale so what's the problem". Subject was dropped after that....
Now I'm kind of wondering wth?


----------



## Eddie A. (Apr 7, 2011)

My wife doesn't like me smoking and she is a registered nurse, so the whole, "I don't inhale" argument holds no wait with her. I understand the possibility of health issues because of smoking, but we all take a gamble every day when we leave the house too! So I figure we might as well gamble, doing something we enjoy. 

She is fully supportive of my other hobbies though so I really don't complain when she hassles me about smoking cigars. It's normally a short conversation, in which she feels better that she's done her part to get me to stop smoking and say, "yeah, yeah, okay" and it's all over and I go out to the porch to light one up


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

my wife supports me, but hates it.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

My wife tolerates it and is glad it makes me happy, but she hates the actual smell of cigar smoke.

I always keep a full bottle of mouthwash ready and don't come to bed without a thorough brushing & rinse with the Listerine!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

My wife doesn't like it but she's kind of given up on hassling me about it. It's kind of a "no discussion topic" but to her credit she's at least quit harping on me and doesn't get pissed off anymore (at least not this week) mg:


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

haha gotta love wives and girlfriends!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

She doesnt mind, as long as it makes me happy. She just bought me a romeo and juliet in tube for passing the BAR!


----------



## canadianbeaver (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread is fascinating... come on over and friend me on Facebook and see some of the women who smoke cigars. Not that you have to prove anything to your wives or anything, but maybe so you can get some ideas how you can include them in your cigar life. You will get less hassle and more support perhaps? I post photos of the cigars I smoke and most of the cigar friends are men, but oddly enough, the women are smokers who work at cigar stores like HOLTS!

CB

Facebook: Lisa Kwinter Rotenberg


----------



## tstein (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a total noob, but mine encouraged me to start and likes the smell. I don't think she was prepared for my small variety pack order...I think she was expecting me to order a single 5 pack and call it a day. Saw little bits of concern, but I fended that off pretty well.

However, after reading the recommendation of going bigger on the humidor out of the gate, I decided to convert a mini fridge over. I think that was when the REAL fear set in. 

I'm pretty sure if this sticks with me, I'll need to do quite a bit of wife-management to keep her in line


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

My wife hates it, not for the health reasons but becuase it costs money. I figure I gave up every other hobby I have ever had for her so now it is time to have a hobby again. I also figure since she is a pack a day smoker I am still spending way less money than her habit. I don't know how she is going to feel when I finally convert to a cooler.


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

My fiance really enjoys cigars and it's something we share together. Her palette is changing too. She enjoys full flavored cigars more and more. She doesn't ask how much I spend on cigars, she just knows where the two humidors are and that they are always well stocked.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

My wife knows I have a San Christobal Panatella, I told her I was going to smoke it. She said, wait till I get home.

Gotta love a wife like that!!


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

My wife is tolerant to supportive. I turned a spare bedroom into my smoking room where I have a 52 bottle wine cooler converted to a humidor with about 600 sticks in it, a 42" LCD tv, couch, recliner etc. I added a custom ventilation system to the room to keep the odor from the rest of the house and she is happy! She will even attend events at our local B&M as well!


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

my wife pretty much worries about the health part of it....and i do too...so i try to limit to just ~2 a month


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

She doesn't like the cost but enjoys one with me on a Sunday together with some wine.... Outside of course


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

dreamspeed said:


> my wife pretty much worries about the health part of it....and i do too...so i try to limit to just ~2 a month


Nice restraint!!!! :clap2: I would like to limit myself to 2 a day! :hmm:


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

My girlfriend used to be non-receptive when I first started talking about cigars and bringing them into conversation. She was like 'I don't even want to think about it' whenever I bring the subject, she was also pretty upset when I started surfing on Puff.

Now that she realized it wasn't just a fad and I enjoyed it and it helped me relax (I live big amount of stress with my new job at the hospital and it appears in my temper sometimes), she's pretty cool about it. When I get back from outside, she will usually ask me if I liked it more than my last one. I suspect one day she will offer me some but we're not there yet.

We try not to have any opinion about each other's hobbies, as long as the primary bills are paid in time.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

wife is not a fan. 
actually just mentioned i was thinking of getting a nice box for a friends up comming wedding.. 
the stare kinda burned a bit. lol. 
oh well.. maybe i can use it to light a cigar one day. lol.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

socapots said:


> the stare kinda burned a bit. lol.
> oh well.. maybe i can use it to light a cigar one day. lol.


LMAO... :amen:opcorn:


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Who cares what your wife thinks!! quoted by Zino Davdoff " If your wife does not like the smell of your cigar, change your wife"!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Mine has jumped onboard, but like i good wife is worried about how much im gonna spend. Between My Jeep and Harley addiction I think Ill be ok..


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Big Tex said:


> Who cares what your wife thinks!! quoted by Zino Davdoff " If your wife does not like the smell of your cigar, change your wife"!


Same thing he said who cares.


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

socapots said:


> wife is not a fan.
> the stare kinda burned a bit. lol.
> oh well.. maybe i can use it to light a cigar one day. lol.


HAHAHA that's rough.


----------

